# What music are you listening to?



## Spatz (May 12, 2009)

It's probably been done, but I can't seem to find oit , and if I did, it's be reviving a thread... *shifty eyes*

Anyways, everyone and their kitchen sink knows how this goes...


(Band and Song)

Slipknot - The Blister Exists


----------



## Jetx (May 12, 2009)

The last thread was deleted because people considered it spam.

Not that I would object to its return.


----------



## Spatz (May 13, 2009)

Ah, makes sense I suppose, one of the greatest ways of building a post count, now that I see it...


----------



## Dewgong (May 18, 2009)

yeah. a lot of people had gigantic post counts because of it. i don't even get what the big deal with post counts is. who really cares? 

hmm. anyways... akane - nightmare.


----------



## Tarvos (May 18, 2009)

Pain - Feed Us...

But I listen to so much stuff on a daily basis it's rather unfunny because I could post here in good conscience every hour and have a different band...


----------



## Harlequin (May 18, 2009)

Be My Valentine (Anti-Crisis Girl) - Svetlana Loboda.

<3 Eurovision. so, so, so much. <3


----------



## Noctowl (May 18, 2009)

Nothing lost, nothing found-cut copy.

Love this band for some reason.


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 18, 2009)

Falling For the First Time-Barenaked Ladies

_*I'm so green, it's really amazing.
I'm so clean, too bad I can't get all the dirt off of me.
I'm so sane, it's driving me crazy.
It's so strange, I can't believe it,
Feels just like I'm falling for the first time.*_


----------



## Tailsy (May 18, 2009)

Hey, if one thread was closed because it was spam, then why is this still here?


----------

